# Foram forjados



## SãoEnrique

Olá,

Alguém pode me dizer se a minha tradução do Espanhol para o Português é correta por favor ?

"Estos sables fueron forjados en un material muy especial lo que da una grande dureza".

Mi intento:

"Estes sabres foram forjados num material muito especial o que dá uma grande dureza".
_
(Toda correção é a bem-vinda)

_Obrigado SãoEnrique


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Praticamente perfeita sua tradução. Parabéns!

"Estes sabres foram forjados em um/num material muito especial, o que lhes dá/confere uma grande dureza".


----------



## willy2008

SãoEnrique said:


> Olá,
> 
> Alguém pode me dizer se a minha tradução do Espanhol para o Português é correta por favor ?
> 
> "Estos sables fueron forjados en un material muy especial lo que da una gran dureza".
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> "Estes sabres foram forjados num material muito especial o que dá uma grande dureza".
> _
> (Toda correção é a bem-vinda)
> 
> _Obrigado SãoEnrique


----------



## SãoEnrique

WhoSoyEu said:


> Praticamente perfeita sua tradução. Parabéns!
> 
> "Estes sabres foram forjados em um/num material muito especial, o que lhes dá/confere uma grande dureza".



Obrigado mas a frase teria sido correta se eu teria escrito: "Estos sables _han sido forjados _en un material muy especial lo que da una gran dureza"

ao lugar de,

"Estos sables_ fueron forjados _en un material muy especial lo que da una gran dureza" 

Obrigado


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado para ter-me corrigido


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Que alguien me corrija, pero yo diría en la frase en español "...lo que *les* da..."

Saludos


----------



## Fanaya

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Que alguien me corrija, pero yo diría en la frase en español "...lo que *les* da..."
> 
> Saludos



En efecto. Tienes toda la razón.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Gracias por la respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

SãoEnrique said:


> Obrigado mas a frase teria sido correta se eu *tivesse *escrito: "Estos sables _han sido forjados _en un material muy especial lo que da una gran dureza"
> 
> ao lugar de,
> 
> "Estos sables_ fueron forjados _en un material muy especial lo que da una gran dureza"
> 
> Obrigado


No estoy de acuerdo. La traduccíon debe reflejar el sentido original de la frase y no necesáriamente ser literal.


----------



## willy2008

Yo también estoy de acuerdo con Pacoladroque , *lo que les da , *a quien , a * los sables *(plural)


----------



## SãoEnrique

Gracias a ustedes. ¿Pero esta frase es correcta? "Estos sables _han sido forjados _en un material muy especial lo que (les) da una gran dureza".

¿El "fueron forjados" puede ser sustituido por "han sido forjados"? Pienso que ambos muestran un período en el tiempo más o menos lejos, qué les parece.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Mi opinión:

Estos sables _han sido forjados/fueron forjados *con*_ un material muy especial lo que *les* da una gran dureza".

Han sido forjados está más cercano en el tiempo que "fueron forjados"

Saludos


----------



## Fanaya

¿No existe '_forjado en_', Pacoaladroque? Yo diría que sí, y concretamente en esta frase me parece que quedaría bastante bien.


----------



## SãoEnrique

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Mi opinión:
> 
> Estos sables _han sido forjados/fueron forjados *con*_ un material muy especial lo que *les* da una gran dureza".
> 
> Han sido forjados está más cercano en el tiempo que "fueron forjados"
> 
> Saludos




Buenos días,

¿Así, "Han sido forjados" está correcto en el lenguaje pero está más cerca en el tiempo y no cambia el sentido de la frase excepto en el tiempo si yo he comprendido?

Saludos


----------



## Fanaya

SãoEnrique said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> ¿Así, "Han sido forjados" está correcto en el lenguaje pero está más cerca en el tiempo y no cambia el sentido de la frase excepto en el tiempo si yo he comprendido?
> 
> Saludos



Correcto. El sentido es el mismo, pero el pretérito perfecto compuesto (han sido forjados) indica que la acción es más reciente en el tiempo.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Fanaya said:


> Correcto. El sentido es el mismo, pero el pretérito perfecto compuesto (han sido forjados) indica que la acción es más reciente en el tiempo.



Gracias Fanaya, entonces "Pretérito (perfecto) simple" aquí ==> "fueron forjados" muestra una acción que está acabada y vieja. ¿Estás de acuerdo conmigo?

Saludos


----------



## Fanaya

Eso es, SãoEnrique. Aunque cabe precisar que el uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto, en este caso, también indica que la acción está acabada, aunque se acabó hace menos tiempo que si utilizásemos el perfecto simple.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Gracias.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

SãoEnrique said:


> Obrigado para ter-me corrigido



Obrigado *por* ter-me corrigido.


----------



## SãoEnrique

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> Obrigado *por* ter-me corrigido.


----------

